# Backhoe vs. front-end loader



## Dave Schmidt (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm looking a buying something to dig holes up to about 4' deep. I've been told I need a backhoe for this. Please advise.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Backhoe digs deeper alot quicker because it can dig straight down almost. A front end loader has to dig 3 to 4 inches at a time. It would take forever to dig a four foot hole with a front end loader.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

If you are wanting to dig a small hole 4 foot deep the backhoe is better, but if you want to dig a large hole like for a foundation of a house or something a front end loader would work. But it should be a large one to do anything substantial.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

you might also consider your area, if you have rock best get the back hoe. If like was mentioned by Teslan the area to be 4 ft deep is a large area a front loader with digging teeth will work as well. If you are going to be doing this a lot (large areas) get a uni loader / bobcat with a digging bucket and teeth. If you have alot of rock get a bull dozer! I like spending your money!


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

As far as I am concerned, it doesn't matter how heavy or well built you think your front end loader is built, it is not built any where as strong or durable as the loader on the backhoe. And that is not even getting into the back end of the backhoe, simply loader to loader.
A back hoe is a peice of industrial equipment, made to be used by a less than qualifyed operator beyond its operational limits and do it al againl the next day. If you do decide to use your loader, mt gess is that you will have it bent in no no time falt.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

How many holes? What kind of soil?

We have both a John Deere backhoe and the same model in a loader (minus the backhoe). The backhoe has much more traction and with a experienced operator can pull itself almost out of anything using the hoe while the same model loader will get stuck very easy even with all the cast iron weights that can be added to the rear and the rear tires filled full.

Depending how many holes you have to dig, I'd suggest looking for a mini excavator. We have a Bobcat model that is heavy enough that it has steel tracks instead of rubber, has half the engine in it as either the backhoe or loader has, but will easily outdig the backhoe at almost a rate of 2 to 1.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Depends on the type of hole you want. Round ones can be done with a posthole digger.....Big ones too. You'd be amazed what you can do with a 18" or 24" auger with an extension.


----------

